# BFG g-Force Sport Comp-2 Review



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Available in April, 2012!: BFGoodrich g-Force Sport Comp 2 tires listed by size


*g-Force Sport Comp-2
Tread Type: Directional
Speed Rating: V, W
UTQG: 340
Traction: AA
Temperature: A​*​





I’ve tested a number of tires from a variety of tire manufacturers during product launches. Not once have I ever heard a tire manufacturer tell a group of, by no means professional, drivers “Don’t wussy foot it” (edited). 

Matt and I, a couple of automotive enthusiasts from Discount Tire, had the chance to attend the BFG g-Force Sport Comp-2 product launch at Fontana Raceway in California a few weeks ago. We knew very little about the new tire and very little about what BFG had planned for the launch. We were told that as long as we could get the all clear to attend from home base (Corporate) everything else would be taken care of. How could we pass that up? 

So away we went, we landed in Ontario, CA mid afternoon on Tuesday Jan. 31st and were out on the track the following morning by 9am. BFGoodrich had a team of engineers, some marketing and support staff and a grip of their test/pro drivers out for the day. We started the morning off with a presentation describing the new BFG g-Force Sport Comp-2. They described its improvements over the original g-Force Sport and talked about where it sits now compared to similar tires in the Ultra High Performance Category (UHP). We then split into groups and rotated through 4 different test stations, the 0-60-0 test, a high speed road course, a short course dry autoX track and a short course wet autoX track. 

At first glance the new BFG g-Force Sport Comp-2 doesn’t look much different than the g-Force Sport it’s replacing. The tread design looks almost identical but the sidewall is a little cleaner and smoothed out. So what’s new? To really see it, you’ve got to drive it. 



















With improvements from the inside out, BFG claims their new Comp-2 yields an 8% gain in dry traction, and an astonishing 30% gain in wet traction over the g-Force Sport. To put that into perspective, a 3% improvement would be easy for a pro driver to notice, an 8% improvement would be noticeable by most enthusiast drivers and a 12% difference would be noticeable by almost all levels of drivers. Needless to say, with BFG’s claims, Matt and I were excited to feel the improvements first hand. 

Our group first headed over to put the ABS to work on a new 2012 Challenger SRT8. Our group’s 0-60-0 test yielded stopping distances that averaged 9 feet shorter than the competitor’s tire on the dry track. This could very easily mean the difference between getting in an accident and avoiding an accident. 

*YouTube Clip: * 













Next up, the high speed road course! We reached speeds exceeding 90mph in a 2012 Camaro SS. The Comp-2 did an excellent job of holding our line. Big sweeping corners and fast straight-aways allowed us to feel the Comp-2‘s internal construction help to balance the vehicle while keeping the tread planted on the track. BFG has made changes to the carcass of the new Comp-2 to specifically improve its high speed performance. They didn’t tell us exactly how they did it but they described the improvements as a type of internal tension system that helps keep the contact patch optimized at high speed. With these improvements, the Comp-2 seemingly begs you to push it harder and faster. This is something that many of us, as enthusiasts, can’t live without. 



















After a quick lunch break Matt and I couldn’t wait to get back out on the track. We made our way over to the dry autoX track and found ourselves whipping around the tight corners in a 2012 AWD Subaru WRX STI and a 2012 RWD Challenger SRT8. These two vehicles are drastically different in balance, weight and size. This was a great opportunity for us to feel how the Comp-2’s sidewall reacted and responded under very different vehicles. 

First up was the WRX STI. Driving the WRX STI is like driving an AWD go cart with a lot more power and a much more sophisticated suspension. The vehicle’s balance is excellent and it handles like a well fit baseball glove. With the Comp-2 installed the WRX stuck to the pavement hard and the response was so quick that I often found myself needing to wait longer than I expected before I initiated a turn. Upon exiting a turn the tire’s sidewall quickly snapped back, waiting for the next corner to come. 










Then the Challenger…. The beasty Challenger is not quite as spry as the WRX but modern muscle cars have come a long way in the handling department. Even with a bit more weight, RWD and a 470HP V8 under the hood the Comp-2 held strong and responded quicker in the corners than I anticipated. Along with the contact patch advancements BFG has also improved the stiffness of the Comp-2’s sidewall by up to 40% over the g-Force Sport. This is a big plus for you performance minded drivers out there. Having a tire that will react faster gives you more time to think about setting up for the next corner and ultimately helps you get to the finish line sooner. 










Our last test of the day led us to a freshly drenched, wet autoX track and a FWD 2012 Volkswagen Golf GTI. BFG claimed that we would see up to 30% improvements in wet traction, this obviously created a bit of skepticism. A 30% gain in anything is a huge claim. 










With the track holding plenty of puddles we eagerly pushed the Comp-2 hard to find its wet traction limits. The tire had great grip off the start. The tread cut through the standing water without breaking traction. Once comfortable with the track I pushed the tire extra hard in the corners and found, to my surprise, the Comp-2 held strong and continued to give me almost all of the same predictable feedback it had on the dry track. This is outstanding to see. I have to admit, after seeing how responsive the sidewalls were on the dry autoX track I assumed that might be a disadvantage on wet surfaces. Usually if a tire’s sidewall is relatively stiff this can inhibit wet traction by not allowing the tread and shoulder to flex and roll enough to hold traction. This was not the case with the Comp-2. BFGoodrich added a silica infused rubber compound to the tire’s tread. The combination of their tried and true tread design and the carcass improvements give the Comp-2 amazing grip on wet surfaces. The wet surface traction was so good that one of the drivers in our group made the comment, “I actually forgot I was driving on a wet track partially through his first lap”.










After having a firsthand look at the new BFG Comp-2 and completing all four tests Matt and I agreed that the Comp-2 makes guys like us better drivers. The Comp-2 is the best BFGoodrich UHP summer tire we have driven thus far. Both of us were most impressed with the Comp-2’s wet traction improvements and the tire’s ability to give us ample time to make adjustments before reaching its breaking point. Ultra high performance tires are asked to perform under huge variances from vehicle to vehicle and finding a tire that can improve the performance of an ultra high sport compact and the heavy modern muscle cars of today is a great thing to see. Both Matt and I give BFG two big thumbs up for this one.


Travis
Discount Tire Co.

Click here to shop for the new BFGoodrich g-Force Sport now!(available in April, 2012)​


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

As a repeat customer of Discount Tire Direct, I can vogue for their customer service, can't be beat pricing and super fast shipping. I have purchased 4 sets of tires from them and will only deal with them. No need for me to shop anywhere else. Tire Rack does not offer the same low price.

I do wish these tires above were offered for my '05 GTO when I needed to replace them, I went with Hankooks. Not disappointed with the Hankooks but I would have considered the G-Force despite not having a Z rating, I don't drive as fast as the listed rating anyway. 

You won't be disappointed with the service from D.T.D.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> As a repeat customer of Discount Tire Direct, I can vogue for their customer service, can't be beat pricing and super fast shipping. I have purchased 4 sets of tires from them and will only deal with them. No need for me to shop anywhere else. Tire Rack does not offer the same low price.
> 
> I do wish these tires above were offered for my '05 GTO when I needed to replace them, I went with Hankooks. Not disappointed with the Hankooks but I would have considered the G-Force despite not having a Z rating, I don't drive as fast as the listed rating anyway.
> 
> You won't be disappointed with the service from D.T.D.


Thank you for your support. We appreciate your business. 


FYI, this is a little confusing but any tire that has a max speed = 150 mph or higher is a Z rated tire. 

Within Z rated tires there are two categories; the Limited Z and the Unlimited Z. "W" and "Y" speed rated tires classify as Limited Z rated tires because they are rated for speeds in excess of 150mph but they have a limit to their top speed. A "W" rated tire has a max speed limit of 168mph. "Y" = 186mph. Unlimited Z rated tires "Z" or "ZR" have no max speed limit. 

W, Y and Z speed rated tires are all considered Z rated.​

With all that said, if you wanted to run the Comp-2 on your GTO and the size you were looking at was "W" speed rated. You'd still be putting a Z rated tire on your GTO. They Comp-2 in that case would just have a Max speed limit of 168mph.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I also am a repeat customer of DTD. I will be replacing my tires this summer on the goat and was just wondering how you would personally compare these to the NT555's. Mileage isn't really a factor for me as I only put about 2500 miles on per year and only when the sun is shining. Dry grip is definitely my primary concern. It doesn't see rain unless I happen to be on the way to a car show.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

I haven't seen any direct real world comparison with the NT555 yet. Just comparing the specs. Speed rating is the same, UTQG is a little lower on the NT555.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Check it out! We're running a Facebook Promotion right now where you could win a set of MB wheels and Comp2 tires or better yet, a trip to racing school! (ends Aug. 28th, 2012), click on the "Face it 2 Race it" tab under the main profile image for details:* Discount Tire - Business Services - Scottsdale, AZ | Facebook


----------



## GTPpower (Aug 1, 2012)

I run these tires on my 01 grand prix. They seem to be a great tire, and offer the best traction of anything I've used that's not a drag radial or slick.


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

It looks like they are only offered in 17 inch when searching by car type, am i missing a way to find the 18 incher's?


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

C'VilleGTO said:


> It looks like they are only offered in 17 inch when searching by car type, am i missing a way to find the 18 incher's?


Here are all the 18" sizes.

BFGoodrich g-Force Sport COMP-2 tires listed by size


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

I previously used the BFG g-Force Sport on my Mercedes C32 AMG. Loved the tires. In fact went through three sets of them. When tires on due on my newly acquired GTO g-Force Comp-2 will be the ones especially after reading this review. Discount tire is where I go for tires as well!


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

You Rock GT4AWD. We are looking forward to helping you again and we would love to hear what you think about that. I'm sure you'll be as impressed as we are.


----------

